# Crappie fishing paint creek/Rocky fork



## nick.mitchell1984 (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone herd anything about paint creek. Ive herd there was a total kill over. Jus wondering if it is true. Also where can you catch sum good crappie at RF? I always fished cowan but live closer to RF now. Does anyone have any info im missing?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't heard of the kill over at Paint Creek, I would be interested to hear if something happened.

Fish deep wood at Rocky Fork Lake. Start at a boat ramp near the Dam and start scanning the steep shoreline for fallen trees, find one and you'll find fish. Fish will be there all winter through spring. Not just crappie either, we fished 2 weeks ago we got into largemouth, white bass, gills, and even a channel cat. I'm planning a trip next saturday for some RFL crappie. 

DNR also provides maps with man made structure, some of which still exist if you can find them. Good Luck.


----------



## nick.mitchell1984 (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is the post i found about the kill over. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/
showthread.php?t=214104

But besides the rumors i have herd this is all information i can find about the turn over. 

Also since i don't have a boat anymore anyone know any good bank fishing in the paint creek/ rocky fork area?


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I fished Paint immediately after it happened. Thousands of dead crappie on the shoreline, hundreds of buzzards. Stunk to high heaven. However, fished the tournament about two weeks later and the dead crappie were gone (thanks to the buzzards) and the stink with it. Tournament went fine, still plenty of fish to be caught. This was in October. Haven't been back since.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry, i assumed you had a boat....dont know why i did that. Try the marina and fish the structures that hold the docks in place. They always produce fish this time of year. Also the ramp near the marina has a road to the left just before you get to the ramp....the banks are steep and there is moderate structure. We do well there. Also there are roads that take you to some good bank spots near the dam. I think one road is east shore drive, i'm not sure what the other is. The roads are labled on the odnr map. On the west side of the dam you can bank fish several large trees that falll into 30 feet, you'll see floats hanging from the limbs. Lol

Hope this helps. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't fish from a boat either and last winter we hit the docks heavy at RF , caught some fish but not many. I started fishing Paint Creek and so far this winter have done very well. The lake is down and not hard to find places to fish. I've been catching crappie there in 4' of water and it's been pretty consistant all winter so far.


----------



## nick.mitchell1984 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for this tips. I've been looking on craigslist for a cheap boat. I sold my last one to move into our new house. Im sure ill be out on the water in a couple months or so. Craigslist got some good deals and some pure junk. Gota watch what I get myself into. Thanks for this tips once again ill put them to good use.


----------

